# General > Birdwatching >  White fronted geese

## anneoctober

We have about 50-60 of these geese in the field across from the house. We usually have Greylag, but they are nowhere to be seen around here. Anyone else seen them or familiar with this type of geese and where are the Greylag ? . I've looked the White Fronted geese up in RSPB book and apparently they came from Iceland.

----------


## r.rackstraw

You are fortunate to see the White Fronted Geese since they are far scarcer than Greylags. Amazingly they come all the way from Greenland!
Two small populations winter in Caithness and have done so for many years - at Broubster area and Loch of Mey/Loch Heilen area.

----------


## anneoctober

Thanks , so much. I did read that in rspb book, that there are two types of white  fronted geese, and the  type that are in the field, came from Iceland, Maybe you would recognise the differences between the greenlanders and their Icelandic cousins. I can't believe that we have lived here for 34 years and haven't seen these beauties before

----------


## Kenn

Like you have seen a few small white fronts groups mixed with the hundreds of greylags around the Shebster and Westfield area.

----------


## anneoctober

After me posting here, they've vanished. We still have n't seen the greylags  with us. They feed in the same field opposite the house   :Frown: .
But at least they are around !

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Their was an interesting study that was highlighted on Winterwatch about their return journey from Greenland to the Isle of Islay.

----------


## Kenn

That's one of the problems anneoctober, birds have wings ! Not seen any white fronts for acouple of weeks or so.

----------


## anneoctober

Tsk..lizz !! Well as it happens..they're back!  They had vanished for a couple of days and they returned  - around 70. I was weirdly ecstatic !!  Now i'm looking out onto the field over road from office window and there are 20 feeding. I just love watching them....:d

----------

